# red book #151



## craigc90 (Jan 15, 2005)

I got 9 jars off my neighbor today and looked them up in my Red Book .I cant find a price for jar #151 in half gallon. Its probably not a big deal probably same price as quart. Just wondered if it was rare or just not listed.Thanks..


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

jars


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

there is 3 different Ball jars 2 1858  Masons with crosses the Atlas Mason's Patent  a Trade Mark Lightning and a Woodbury  jar and a  Cunningham&Ihmsen wax sealer.
     The Cunningham &Ihmsen wax sealer is listed in the red Book #726 in Auqua$25-40 in medium cobalt blue $5000.00 and up in light cobalt blue $2500.00 and up. The one I have is darker than Ball blue.. I am not sure which color it is?Anyone have a picture of one of these and know the colors


----------



## idigjars (Jan 16, 2005)

Hello Craig90.

 This might help you with colors:

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html

 Best regards! Paul []


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Paul. 
    I cleaned up that jar and studied that color page and I am still not sure what color it is.
 there is not one color on that page it matches. It is like a  between Auqua and light cobalt.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Craig,
    You might consider posting another pic of this jar since it just looks dirty in the photo you have.  If you take the photo outdoors in natural light (bright overcast seems to work best for me) with a white or very light background and no flash, the color should be pretty true.   
    As for your Atlas Mason's Patent not being listed in half-gallon:  Figure the half gallon to be worth a couple of bucks more than the quart.  The difference could be a bit more than that, but it's only been in about the last two issues of the Redbook that there has been an attempt to distinguish between the sizes, so many jars do not yet have a listing for various sizes.  -Tammy


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 21, 2005)

I finally got a few more pictures of the wax sealer here they are the sun was going down when I got home I hope you can tell what color it is.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 21, 2005)

next


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Craig,
    These photos are much better - but the snow makes me shiver!  My impression of the color of this jar is that it's on the blue side of aqua.  A very pretty color, just not the cobalt you were hoping for.  If if were just a bit more blue, you'd have cornflower. Next to a blue-aqua jar, cornflower will be a true light blue & may appear to have just a hint of purple.  Cobalt, whether light or dark, is a more intense blue.  It's worth another look at the hoosierjar color chart.   As much as anything, remember that color, as well as value, lies in the eyes of the beholder & this is just my humble opinion.  -Tammy


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree Tammy. After looking at the new pictures it has some green to it. I also agree about the value is in the eye of the beholder. I dont plan on selling any thing so it dosn't matter.Thanks for the help.


----------

